# Miracle Grow



## devious448 (Apr 11, 2007)

Is miracle grow ok to use?...... Oh and by the way kind bud whenever i try to pm you it says "Kindbud has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space."


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 11, 2007)

yeah miracle grow works fine. i use organic choice made by miracle grow. all natural soil. check it out


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 11, 2007)

my bad ill clean my box out


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 11, 2007)

I cleaned my inbox out and as hydro said yes you can use miracle grow it might not be the best but i have seen some great grows that used miracle grow so yeah its ok to use


----------

